# Caravan Fridge,  anyone know............



## Aaron_TransitVan (Apr 1, 2009)

The average Watt's of a Standard Caravan Electrolux fridge?

Its a 3 way fridge, dont know model but just wondered the average rough Wattage.

Cheers


----------



## SunsetSeeker (Apr 1, 2009)

*Fridge Wattage*

Usually about 100 Watts - 8.5a/h on 12volt


----------



## Nosha (Apr 1, 2009)

Mine is 10 amps!!! Remember when Electrolux 3-way fridges run on 12v they bypass the thermostat, not a problem regarding temp, but it does mean they draw 10a CONSTANTLY!

So fit an ignition fed relay so it doesn't drain your battery when you switch the engine off and forget to switch over to gas or 240v.


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Apr 1, 2009)

I've got an early model Electrolux RM185EGP and its 85W on ac/dc hookup. The later models are up around the 100W mark. They still draw a small amount of power when on gas for checking on the thermostat circuit/automatic restart if the flame goes out.

Try http://www.gasrefrigeration.net/dometic_manuals.htm for manuals or Dometic's website for manuals as long as you know the model number.

You can download the manuals and have a look at pictures to get pretty close to your model.


----------



## Aaron_TransitVan (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanx for the info. I have just bought a 700w Camping generator and wondered if it would have the guts to power it, looks like it will.

rEGARDS


----------

